

Mastery vs. Mediocrity (Ben Scofield Ignite talk) - subelsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhjatKSzuEw

======
inetsee
I have to disagree with at least one point in Ben Scofield's talk. If you are
doing deliberate practice and you are failing most of the time, then you are
either not trying hard enough or you are setting your goals too high.
Deliberate practice requires setting your goals right at the very edge of your
capabilities. If you are doing your very best, you should be succeeding at
least 50% of the time. If your practice is soul crushing then it will be very
hard to sustain the necessary effort for 10,000 hours (or even much less
time).

